# 24" mid school Haro help...



## rustyjones (Jun 29, 2022)

Got this from a buddy recently and I want to make it into a rider. Anybody know what year and model this would be? I know the seat and probably the tires are not original, but does anything else look incorrect for this model? This ones a little out of my wheelhouse, I'm more familiar with pre 90's bmx...


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 29, 2022)

mid 90's Haro Group 1 24" by first look...GT Mohawk hubs (which are damn cool) not correct.  Stem, bars look correct. Seat post I'm not sure about.
Looks like when it's cleaned-up it'll be a sweet rider. Looks really light...


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 29, 2022)

Just found it...






						1995 Haro Group 1 Elite 24 - BMXmuseum.com
					






					bmxmuseum.com
				










						1995 Haro Group 1 Elite 24 - BMXmuseum.com
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## rustyjones (Jun 29, 2022)

Nice! Thanks lonestar! Looks like wrong style brake on it too. That's okay, I plan on building it up with some midschool parts I have kickin around. Not going to try to make it factory correct, just want it to look cool and ride nice!


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 30, 2022)

rustyjones said:


> Nice! Thanks lonestar! Looks like wrong style brake on it too. That's okay, I plan on building it up with some midschool parts I have kickin around. Not going to try to make it factory correct, just want it to look cool and ride nice!



No sweat, Buddy! Happy to help when I can


----------

